# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Στενά (Straits) >  Juan de fuca strait

## north

Strait of Juan de Fuca map

----------


## north

θα ήθελα να επανέλθω προσθέτοντας οτι διάλεξα το συγκεκριμμένο θέμα γιατί έχει πάρει την ονομασία του από ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ναυτικό το 1788.

----------


## north

The *Strait of Juan de Fuca* (also called *Juan de Fuca Strait*) is a large body of water about 95 miles (153 km) long[1] forming the principal outlet for the Georgia Strait and Puget Sound, connecting both to the Pacific Ocean. It provides part of the international boundary between the United States and Canada.
 It was named in 1787 by the English Captain Charles William Barkley for Juan de Fuca, the Greek navigator who sailed in a Spanish expedition in 1592 to seek the fabled Strait of Ani&#225;n.[2] The strait was explored in detail between 1789 and 1791 by Manuel Quimper, Jos&#233; Mar&#237;a Narv&#225;ez, Juan Carrasco, Gonzalo L&#243;pez de Haro, and Francisco de Eliza.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι πολυσύχναστο στενό και πολυ σημαντική η λεπτομέρεια ότι πήρε το όνομα ενός Έλληνα ναυτικού!!!

Χάρτες του στενου σε δικτυακή μορφή:
Η είσοδος (δυτικό τμήμα)
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/18460.shtml

Το ανατολικό τμήμα
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/18465.shtml

Οι ίδιοι χάρτες σε μορφή φυλαδίου pdf:
http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletC...art_HomeEd.pdf

http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletC...art_HomeEd.pdf

----------


## axos

Ο *Ιωάννης Φωκάς* ή *Απόστολος Βαλεριάνος*, γνωστός με το ισπανικό όνομα *Χουάν ντε Φούκα* (ισπ., Juan de Fuca: Βαλεριάνο Κεφαλλονιάς, π. 1536 – Κεφαλλονιά, π. 1602) ήταν έλληνας θαλασσοπόρος, που εξερεύνησε τις δυτικές ακτές της Βορείου Αμερικής για λογαριασμό του ισπανικού Θρόνου. Το όνομά του δόθηκε σε στενό ανάμεσα στην νήσο Βανκούβερ και τις ΗΠΑ, το οποίο οδηγεί στο λιμάνι του Βανκούβερ.
 Ο Φωκάς ή Βαλεριάνος γεννήθηκε στο χωριό Βαλεριάνο της Κεφαλλονιάς και ήταν ο τέταρτος γιος του Εμμανουήλ Φωκά ή Φωκά Βαλεριάνου με καταγωγή από την Κωνσταντινούπολη. Πιθανότατα το όνομά του ήταν Ιωάννης-Απόστολος.
 Νέος ξενιτεύθηκε και εργάσθηκε επί σαράντα χρόνια ως πλοηγός στον στόλο των Δυτικών Ινδιών της Ισπανίας. Σε ένα του ταξίδι στις Φιλιππίνες, τον Νοέμβριο του 1587, το πλοίο στο οποίο επέβαινε, η _Αγία ¶ννα_ (_Santa Anna_), το κατέλαβαν ¶γγλοι και ο ίδιος πιάστηκε αιχμάλωτος χάνοντας όλες του τις οικονομίες και το φορτίο του πλοίου αξίας 60.000 δουκάτων.
 Λίγο καιρό αργότερα αφέθηκε ελεύθερος και το 1588 πήγε στο Μεξικό, που τότε ονομάζονταν Νέα Ισπανία. Ο ισπανός αντιβασιλέας του Μεξικού, Λουίς ντε Βελασέο (Luis de Velaseo), τού έδωσε μία μικρή καραβέλα με την εντολή να εξερευνήσει τις δυτικές ακτές της Βορείου Αμερικής και να βρει τα μυθικά _Στενά του Ανιάν_ (ισπ., _Estrecho de Ani&#225;n_) που υποτίθεται πως ένωναν τον Ατλαντικό με τον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό.
 Το πρώτο του ταξίδι το 1592 έληξε άδοξα, επειδή το πλήρωμά του στασίασε, και έτσι αναγκάστηκε να επιστρέψει στο Ακαπούλκο. Κατά το δεύτερο ταξίδι του ανέβηκε βόρεια και νόμισε πως πραγματικά είχε βρει το πέρασμα προς τον Ατλαντικό μεταξύ του 47ου και 48ου γεωγραφικού παραλλήλου. Επέστρεψε στο Ακαπούλκο περιμένοντας για δύο χρόνια να λάβει την ανταμοιβή του για τις ανακαλύψεις του, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Το 1593 ή 1594, έφυγε για την Ισπανία ελπίζοντας πως θα τον ανταμοίψει ο βασιλιάς της Ισπανίας. Τελικά, δεν βρήκε καμία ανταπόκριση και από τον ισπανικό Θρόνο και, απογοητευμένος, αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί στην πατρίδα του.
 Στην πορεία του προς την Κεφαλλονιά, πέρασε και από την Φλωρεντία. Εκεί έτυχε να συναντήσει έναν ¶γγλο ονόματι Τζον Ντούγκλας (John Douglass), στον οποίο αφηγήθηκε τις περιπέτειές του. Ο Ντάγκλας τού έδωσε μία συστατική επιστολή και τον έστειλε στον Μάικλ Λοκ (Michael Lok ή Locke), πλούσιο έμπορο και πρόξενο της Αγγλίας, ο οποίος έτυχε να βρίσκεται τότε στην Βενετία. Ο Φωκάς εξιστόρησε τις εξερευνήσεις του και στον Λοκ, ζητώντας από τον τελευταίο να μεσολαβήσει ώστε η Αγγλία να του χορηγήσει δύο πλοία για να συνεχίσει τις εξερευνήσεις του για το πέρασμα ανάμεσα στον Ατλαντικό και τον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό. Ο Φωκάς ήλπιζε ακόμα πως οι ¶γγλοι θα τον αποζημίωναν για το όσα έχασε όταν τον αιχμαλώτισαν στις Φιλιππίνες.
 Ο Λοκ προσπάθησε να έρθει σε επαφή με την βρετανική κυβέρνηση, ζητώντας 100 λίρες για να πάει τον Φωκά στην Αγγλία, αλλά η απάντηση καθυστερούσε και ο Φωκάς έφυγε τελικά για την Κεφαλλονιά. Το 1602, ο Λοκ έγραψε μία επιστολή στον Φωκά, αλλά δεν έλαβε ποτέ απάντηση. Έτσι, ο Λοκ υπέθεσε πως ο ηλικιωμένος Φωκάς είχε ήδη πεθάνει.
 Η ιστορία του Φωκά, έτσι όπως την μετέφερε στον Λοκ, πρωτοδημοσιεύθηκε το 1625 στο βιβλίο του άγγλου ταξιδιωτικού συγγραφέα Σάμιουελ Πούρτσας (Samuel Purchas, π. 1575–1626) _Hakluytus Posthumus or 'Purchas His Pilgrimes Contayning a History of the World in Sea Voyages and Lande Travells by Englishmen and others_. Το 1787, ο βρετανός πλοίαρχος Τσαρλς Μπάρκλεϋ (Charles Barkley), αναγνωρίζοντας τον πορθμό ανάμεσα στην νήσο Βανκούβερ και την Πολιτεία Ουάσιγκτον των ΗΠΑ ως τα μέρη που εξερεύνησε ο Φωκάς, έδωσε στην περιοχή το όνομα _Στενά του Χουάν ντε Φούκα_ (αγγλ., Strait of Juan de Fuca).

----------


## axos

Τίτλος :	Στα στενά της Χίμαιρας
Οι περιπέτειες του Έλληνα θαλασσοπόρου Χουάν ντε Φούκα
Συγγραφέας :	 Λειβαδά-Ντούκα, Ευρυδίκη
ISBN : 9600434131
ISBN 13 : 9789600434132
Εκδόσεις :  	ΚΕΔΡΟΣ
Χρονολογία έκδοσης : 2007
Σελίδες : 516

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στον παρακάτω χάρτη και στους χάρτες παραπάνω είχε πέσει ο Φωκάς μια μοίρα έξω μια και είναι βορειότερα στο 48ο παράλληλο αν λάβουμε υπόψη τα ναυτικά οργανατης εποχής και πάλι καλά  . Ο Μπάρκλευ έδωσε το όνομά του στον κόλπο στην είσοδο του στενού (Barkley sound).
JuanDeFuca.jpg

----------


## axos

Απο το χωριό του έφυγε γιατί δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει απο τις σκέψεις του την κοπέλα που ''αγαπούσε'' και δεν μπορούσε να έχει.
  Η πρώτη αλλαγή στο όνομα του έγινε σε μια συνάντηση με τσίγγανικη παρέα σε φτωχογειτονιές της Σεβίλης ψάχνοντας για φαγητό...Τότε ήταν η πρώτη φορά που κάποιος τον αποκάλεσε Χουάν ντε Φούκα...

----------


## Michael

> Απο το χωριό του έφυγε γιατί δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει απο τις σκέψεις του την κοπέλα που ''αγαπούσε'' και δεν μπορούσε να έχει.


Πάντα μου εξασκούσε μια ιδιαίτερη γοητεία αυτός ο άνθρωπός από όταν είχα πληροφορηθεί για τα ταξίδια του και την ανακάλυψη του στενού που πήρε το όνομα του.
Αυτό το τελευταίο ομως δεν το ήξερα, αλλά τώρα που το μαθαίνω έχω λόγους να με κάνει να τον συμπαθώ ακόμα περισσότερο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Αξίζει ίσως να αναφερθεί ότι τουλάχιστον πριν μερικά χρόνια, μπορεί και ακόμα, αναφερόταν στον Πλοηγό του Αγγλικού Ναυαρχείου της περιοχής από που πήρε το όνομα του το στενό και ότι ήταν έλληνας. Και θυμάμαι όταν το διάβαζα σαν πρωτόμπαρκός δόκιμος και καμάρωνα και εγώ σαν έλληνας και δη ναυτικός..!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και η πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση που έχω δει του 2004 του NP25 British Columbia Pilot Vol I αναφέρει ότι το στενό πήρε το όνομά του από τον Απόστολο Βαλεριάνο και αναφέρει ότι ήταν ο πρώτος Ευρωπαίος που έφτασε στην περιοχή.

----------


## axos

Η ζωή του όπως την περιγράφει το βιβλίο είναι κάτι περισότερο απο συναρπαστική...Αν και του ήρθανε αρκετές φορές κάποια ανάποδα πότε δεν το έβαλε κάτω...Θέλω επίσης να αναφέρω οτι, στην αρχή της περιπετειώδης ζωής του, ταξίδευε ως θεραπευτής σε πλοία της ισπανικής τότε αυτοκρατορίας και με τον αρκετό ελεύθερο χρόνο που είχε παρακολουθούσε τον Καπετάνιο για να μπορέσει να καταλάβει τον τρόπο που χρησημοποιούσε τους τότε ναυτικούς χάρτες!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο αμερικάνικος πλοηγός δεν γράφει ποιος ανακάλυψε το στενό και από που πήρε το όνομά του αλλά έχει χρήσιμες ναυτιλιακές πληροφορίες και το σημαντικότερο είναι τσάμπα στο δίκτυο.

Μπορέιτε να τον δείτε εδω http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/nsd/coastpilot_w.php?book=7 
το κεφάλαιο για το στενό είναι το κεφάλαιο 12.

----------


## axos

Ευχαριστώ για το link ειναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον...Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή με κάποιο καράβι στη διάρκεια της καριέρας μου να περάσω απο εκεί...

----------

